# gooey stuff in eyes and draining



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

5month old black lab/blue heeler mix always has gooey stuff running out of his eyes and making his fur on face all sticky.Its similar to a child when they have a closed tear duct.Can this happen in dogs as well? Any tips/ideas would be great b4 we make a trip to vet if thats even necessary


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What are you feeding him? Has it always been a problem or is this something recent? Is it in both eyes or just one?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, what colour is the discharge?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*You can try*

Saline solution in the contact isle from the store to wash out the eye. If the discharge is yellow like conjunctivitis aka pink eye you can use bacitracin/Neosporin and grease the eye before bedtime.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

it is in both eyes. it seems to be more yellowish.he unfortunatly is getting table scraps and i believe is on eukanuba food(he is my sisters dog)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, it probably is the Yuckenuba then....or environmental allergies.


----------

